# Spokes Breaking!



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

Three spokes have broken while I was biking (not all of them at one time). The rim is from a 1980 Fair Lady. Not sure why it happened. I am not that heavy! (About 150 lbs.) Maybe the spokes are too tight or too loose? They don't look rusted.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 10, 2022)

In pic I see 4 broke, 3 driveside @bottom pic, 1 nondrive @ top right pic


----------



## Dbike (Mar 11, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> In pic I see 4 broke, 3 driveside @bottom pic, 1 nondrive @ top right pic



Yes, you're right. 4 broken. That's even worse than 3! All of those broke a few months ago; nothing recently. Maybe no more will break now.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 11, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Spokes typically break from fatigue failure = repeated cycles of stress that accumulate in the metal until failure results.  Imagine a metal coathanger that is repeatedly bent, then straightened, eventually the coathanger will break.  In a bicycle WHEEL ( and that is exactly what you have there, a *wheel* = it's *NOT* a rim ) once spokes begin breaking it's usually just a matter of time until more spokes fail.  The 'tail-chase' solution is to replace spokes one-by-one-by-one until all 28 spokes have failed and subsequently been replaced.  The best way to 'stop the bloodshed' is to simply replace *all* of the spokes simultaneously = ( re-build the wheel ).  This 'resets the clock' in terms of metal fatigue, all new spokes = as if you have jumped in a 'time machine' and just purchased the bicycle new from the dealer, at least for those 28 replaced spokes anyway.  I have fresh, 'never-been-used' replacement spokes for that wheel -let me know = misterbshakey595@gmail.com






Dbike said:


> Three spokes have broken while I was biking (not all of them at one time). The rim is from a 1980 Fair Lady. Not sure why it happened. I am not that heavy! (About 150 lbs.) Maybe the spokes are too tight or too loose? They don't look rusted.
> 
> View attachment 1586373


----------



## Dbike (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, I have considered replacing all of the spokes at the same time. Thanks for the offer.

The Schwinn brochure uses both phrases... Wheel and rim. For example, in the 1969 brochure on the Fair Lady page: "Schwinn tubular rims." Then in the specifications page it has a chart for "wheel" sizes.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 11, 2022)

That WHEEL is built using a RIM ....as well as spokes and a hub

SCHWINN TUBULAR RIM refers to the RIM that is used in that WHEEL

A rim is NOT a wheel and a wheel is NOT a rim.....*2 entirely different things*

Bicycles also do not have doohickeys, thingamabobs or whatchamacallits ....each and every part has a very specific name

60 years experience in the professional bicycle industry ....been there, done that !


----------



## bloo (Mar 11, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Maybe the spokes are too tight or too loose? They don't look rusted.




Spoke tension needs to be as EVEN as possible, while at the same time the rim runs true on the wheel. Too loose or too tight could cause breakage I guess _if we are talking about one individual spoke_, but that is misleading because they need to be as even as possible. Tighter is better within reason _over the entire wheel_. Too loose, spokes will break. Too tight, the flats on the nipples may want to strip, among other problems. 

With that many broken I would relace it. If for some reason I wasn't going to relace it, I would loosen all of them, try to determine it the rim is bent, and if ok, replace the bad spokes and bring the whole thing back up to tension on a truing stand. For years I didn't have one. A bike frame or fork with an indicator on it (masking tape and popsicle sticks?) will do just fine in a pinch. You also need to make a "dishing stick", or alternatively keep flipping the wheel around backwards to make sure you are not getting the rim way off center as you tighten the spokes and true the wheel.

If the rim is bent, it all has to come apart anyway, and you straighten it as best you can or replace. A bent rim will require wildly uneven spoke tension and cause things to break as you ride.

It's time to read up on wheel lacing or wheel building. There are some good tutorials posted right here on the CABE. Have fun!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 11, 2022)

bloo said:


> Spoke tension needs to be as EVEN as possible, while at the same time the rim runs true on the wheel. Too loose or too tight could cause breakage I guess _if we are talking about one individual spoke_, but that is misleading because they need to be as even as possible. Tighter is better within reason _over the entire wheel_. Too loose, spokes will break. Too tight, the flats on the nipples may want to strip, among other problems.
> 
> With that many broken I would relace it. If for some reason I wasn't going to relace it, I would loosen all of them, try to determine it the rim is bent, and if ok, replace the bad spokes and bring the whole thing back up to tension on a truing stand. For years I didn't have one. A bike frame or fork with an indicator on it (masking tape and popsicle sticks?) will do just fine in a pinch. You also need to make a "dishing stick", or alternatively keep flipping the wheel around backwards to make sure you are not getting the rim way off center as you tighten the spokes and true the wheel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. I agree; tight spokes are better than loose spokes. Hopefully, nothing thing is bent... I hope not!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 11, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> That WHEEL is built using a RIM ....as well as spokes and a hub
> 
> SCHWINN TUBULAR RIM refers to the RIM that is used in that WHEEL
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. I will remember it.


----------



## jammer (Mar 12, 2022)

sometimes I call my handlebars rims, makes me happy.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

Strange that you find such satisfaction in being wrong ....perhaps you are endlessly happy, and endlessly wrong


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 12, 2022)

Three consecutive spokes breaking on the same side of the rim suggested that the wheel was not true and a lot of excess torque was applied to the spokes in that section to true the rim.  Hows that for a WAG? But it makes sense. Does the wheel run true in the fork?


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 12, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Strange that you find such satisfaction in being wrong ....perhaps you are endlessly happy, and endlessly wrong



But is it wrong to be endlessly happy?


----------



## Dbike (Mar 12, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Three consecutive spokes breaking on the same side of the rim suggested that the wheel was not true and a lot of excess torque was applied to the spokes in that section to true the rim.  Hows that for a WAG? But it makes sense. Does the wheel run true in the fork?



Good point. No, the wheel does not run true. I will most likely have it trued at a local bike shop.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Good point. No, the wheel does not run true. I will most likely have it trued at a local bike shop.



Once the spokes start breaking like that the best thing to do is replace all of them, or you'll be replacing spokes on that wheel till you kick the bucket...............in anger.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah but just think he’ll be at changing tires.


----------



## bloo (Mar 12, 2022)

The wheel cannot possibly be running true with a bunch of spokes broken. One broken spoke will make a wheel go out of true, but not enough to strand you on a coaster brake bike. 

What needs to happen is all the spokes need to be loosened completely and then a known straight rim laid against this one to see if it is bent or egg shaped. If it is, then it needs to come off, and you need to straighten it or replace it. You might as well replace all the spokes while you are at it.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

Endlessly happy while being endlessly wrong ? ....then exactly how happy could you be, considering you're wrong and along with that your happiness would also be wrong ?


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 15, 2022)

...


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> That WHEEL is built using a RIM ....as well as spokes and a hub
> 
> SCHWINN TUBULAR RIM refers to the RIM that is used in that WHEEL
> 
> ...




Kamala, is that you?.......“So, Ukraine is a country in Europe. It exists next to another country called Russia,”


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2022)

@The Spokemaster


----------



## flyingtaco (Mar 15, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Yes, you're right. 4 broken. That's even worse than 3! All of those broke a few months ago; nothing recently. Maybe no more will break now.



P


The Spokemaster said:


> That WHEEL is built using a RIM ....as well as spokes and a hub
> 
> SCHWINN TUBULAR RIM refers to the RIM that is used in that WHEEL
> 
> ...



I thought I was impressive, shoveling sidewalks when I was 6. You started in the professional bike business when you were 5. Bravo


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2022)

flyingtaco said:


> P
> 
> I thought I was impressive, shoveling sidewalks when I was 6. You started in the professional bike business when you were 5. Bravo



Glad I wasn't the only one thinking about that.


----------

